# Which reptile ?



## Devilpacker (Sep 13, 2005)

I've kept reptiles before including several speices of frogs and newts, i was looking for a new reptile and wondering which would be a good choice i was looking at anything from a turtle to a snake maby even chameleon. any suggestions, thanks


----------



## infinity (Sep 13, 2005)

nile crocodile


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, first off frogs and newts aren't reptiles, they're amphibians  

As for my recommendations:

If lizard then Leopard gecko or Bearded dragon

If snake then Corn snake (or other ratsnake species), or maybe royal/ball python

If u did decide to go with getting a chameleon as a pet lizard, then i'd suggest yemen/veiled chameleons.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, leos and beardies are usually a great started lizard, as they are very easy to care for , and very low maintanace. As for a cham, they need a little more care. I would suggest having a bit of experience with reptiles before purchasing a cham, as they are not so tollerant to change, and have a lot more requirements. But yeah, the calyptratus or even the pardalis-panther chameleon would be a good first species.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 13, 2005)

A Rankin's dragon is a nice one. Like a beardie but a bit smaller.

Another good one if you have the room is a Common Snapping turtle.

I had one for years. Awesome animal and really beautiful to look at (dont get too close though)

Only problems are the attitude and size they get to. No problems keeping them though. Tough as old boots.


----------



## Obie (Sep 13, 2005)

I would suggest: leopard gecko, crested gecko, bearded dragon, chinese water dragon, corn snake, California king snake, ball python, or blue tongue skink. All are easily cared for and can tolerate some handling...


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

All reptiles have specific needs. Make sure you know them before buying one.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 14, 2005)

I breed crested geckos. They are extremely easy to care for . They can be fed insects, babyfood, or t-rex crested gecko diet. they dont require any additional lighting or heating and come in many different colors and patterns. I have lots of cresteds available right now. Contact me if you're interested [email protected]

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Leah (Sep 14, 2005)

We breed crested geckos as well.

Caresheet:

http://www.wildeyereptiles.com/catalog/crested.htm


----------



## ellroy (Sep 14, 2005)

My vote definitely goes to crested geckos.....they are so cool!! My brother has 2 and they are easy to care for if you provide them with the right conditions.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 14, 2005)

I think cresteds are really good looking lizards, might have to get hold of a nice gargoyle gecko at some point though, one of the most attractive-ugly buggas out there


----------



## ellroy (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes they are very cool.....have you seen the Giants?? They are like small dogs?!?!


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2005)

oh yeah, the new cali gecko, they are amazing  Was going to get a pair a while back...then I saw the price, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 14, 2005)

The best advice I can give is to research the animal you're interested in thoroughly.

Also, what type of pet are you looking for? Are you looking for something relatively low maintenance?

Like others have mentioned, cresties are awesome, friendly geckos. Leopard geckos are also easy to take care of.

If you don't want a pet that involves a lot of clean up, stay away from turtles and bearded dragons. They poop like mad.

Chams do require some experience to keep. They tend to be very tempermental, require a lot of humidity, and tend to be difficult to take care of.


----------



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

when i dicided to be a repile keeper, i thought about plenty of reptiles to get. i chose leopard geckos. there very cute, i don`t mind being handeld at all. there very hardy, and won`t bite unless they think your trying to kill them. it's hard finding a healthy one thou. if you choose one, make sure it has a nice fat tail, no infections, clean eyes, no floppy bones and a happy face. i`ve seen allot of leo`s at the monthly reptile convention near were i live with unhappy faces that make you wanna cry


----------



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

when i dicided to be a repile keeper, i thought about plenty of reptiles to get. i chose leopard geckos. there very cute, i don`t mind being handeld at all. there very hardy, and won`t bite unless they think your trying to kill them. it's hard finding a healthy one thou. if you choose one, make sure it has a nice fat tail, no infections, clean eyes, no floppy bones and a happy face. i`ve seen allot of leo`s at the monthly reptile convention near were i live with unhappy faces that make you wanna cry


----------

